# à des milliers de kilomètres de nulle part



## stanzavuota

Ciao a tutti. 
'Elle est à des milliers de kilomètres de nulle part.'
Si trova a migliaia di chilometri da qualunque luogo???
Nulle part significa piuttosto nessuna parte/nessun luogo, ma in questo caso come renderlo?
Grazie per l'aiuto!


----------



## Corsicum

stanzavuota said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 'Elle est à des milliers de kilomètres de nulle part.'


Ciao,
C’est un coin perdu, (_un endroit, un lieu_), loin de tout, isolée (Je crois que c'est de l'argot, prudence : _à Perpète*-*les-Oies_ _, un coin paumè_)
Comment dit-on en italien ? . Peut-on dire : _sulle forche_ ?


----------



## stanzavuota

Corsicum said:


> Comment dit-on en italien ? . Peut-on dire : _sulle forche_ ?


 
Forse in italiano potrebbe essere: a casa del diavolo. Grazie mille Corsicum, ho capito!


----------



## Corsicum

On utilise aussi en français la locution « _au *diable* vauvert_ » pour désigner un endroit très éloigné.


----------



## stanzavuota

Merci encore, Corsicum!


----------



## brian

J'ai entendu _in mezzo al nulla_ aussi, mais je ne suis pas sûr si ça veuille dire autre chose.


----------



## stanzavuota

Grazie Brian, credo che il significato sia effettivamente equivalente! 
Sv


----------

